# White cube 123



## Edvet

The old cube 123 has been converted to a more white water Southeast asian tank. I am trying out crypts in there, with a higher flow. Few large river stones. Pics will follow


----------



## Edvet

2x Stiphodon atropurpureus
1x Sewellia
Some Nerite and Sulawesie snails
Crypto's from lfs ( c.lucens, C, ballansae, C.pontederifolia, C. wendtii brown ( came as straggler in my large tank with some plants from Germany) and 2 unidentified species from the lfs.


----------



## Matt Warner

Looks good with the rippling of the surface from the current. How many litres is this tank?,


----------



## Edvet

125 volume, 50x50x50cm.


----------



## Rob P

Edvet said:


>


 
Tell me that lamp isn't just rested on the corner???


----------



## Edvet

no worries m8, it is...........


----------



## Rob P

Edvet said:


> no worries m8, it is...........


 
Defying the laws of physics!!!!


----------



## faizal

I love it Edvet . Have you put in some sort of leaves in there for the fauna's benefit because the water is looking a bit yellowish


----------



## Crumbs

That makes me nervous just looking at it haha


----------



## Edvet

Indeed it is a bit yellow, a) it's a HQL lamp with has a colour of app 3200, so quite warm. b) there was some wood in there wich left tanines. I am changing the water 10 lit per day so it will clear up in the near future.


----------



## faizal

Edvet said:


> Indeed it is a bit yellow, a) it's a HQL lamp with has a colour of app 3200, so quite warm. b) there was some wood in there wich left tanines. I am changing the water 10 lit per day so it will clear up in the near future.


 
It's awesome Edwet. I like the colour because it gives the whole thing a very natural feel.


----------



## faizal

Crumbs said:


> That makes me nervous just looking at it haha


 Yeah,...if only i could reach across the screen and sort of gently place it down that table


----------



## ourmanflint

Looking at that lamp balancing on the edge of your tank makes me squirm!! Is it clamped I hope


----------



## Edvet

Some inhabitants:
Stiphodon (atropurpureus/semoni?) (2x)


 
Lovely little fish, they bury a hole onder a rock and dart around. They feed on mosquito larvea and algae tablets.

Sewellia lineolate (3x)


----------



## akwarium

nice fish


----------



## Edvet

All the crypts are growing (slowly) with submerged leaves, so far so good. I give ferts once a week (20 cc taken from the liter i make for the big tank), light is on for 6 hours atm.


----------



## DanV

Ah fantastic my favorite fish


----------



## Bufo Bill

Love the fishy pics, they're on my Wishlist some day.


----------



## faizal

Hey Edvet,... Can we get a full tank shot please? Loving the fishes The bottom one is a real looker.


----------



## Robbie X

Love the Sewellia, is that a white form? Very cool


----------



## Edvet

Lineolata, not sure wether that is the white one?


----------



## Robbie X

Most of the images I have seen of Sewellia lineolata are brown/yellow or tan, yours looks like black/ white. Very cool indeed.


----------



## Edvet

Probably has to do with photomanipulation. Sorry


----------



## Robbie X

Edvet said:


> Probably has to do with photomanipulation. Sorry


Haha, its still a great looking fish


----------



## Edvet

Due to lighting the shots are overly warm tinted, so i have to move some sliders to get it better looking. In the flesh the "white"is yellow in some places.


----------



## Edvet

Some updates, this tank is a b#tch to get a good colorrendition from.







[DOUBLEPOST=1396987971][/DOUBLEPOST]

Man i swear i am gonna get a greycard just for this tank alone


----------



## Robbie X

Cheers man, loving the fish & rabbits


----------



## faizal

The inhabitants look so healthy Edvet


----------



## Edvet

The fish are happy, the crypts are slowly growing, just doing some 10 liter waterchanges once a week, adding evaporated water, ferts once a week and 6 hours light. Just waiting and seeing if i can do these low tech tanks,....
I added the moss on wood for the shrimps, so shrimplets have a small chance to survive.


----------



## Edvet

Young snails underway:

2014-05-02 00.23.14 by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## Simon

Try setting the colour temp manually. You'll never get an accurate grey card reading from a fish tank.


----------



## Edvet

Last pic is mobilephone so i don't pp that.


----------



## Edvet

Cr@p, wrong topic


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Edvet, Another stunner


----------



## Edvet

Quick update. Virtualy no algae, all plants look good, i just need to get used to the smallish size of the crypts i guess, never had them in 25 years.
Only the one in the back should be bigger i think (i believe it to be C. balansae) these should realy grow big i thought. Little growth in the last months, so either they need lots of ferts, or i am doing something wrong.
I use 20 cc from the liter i make for the big tank once a week, substrate is just clean river sand over a patch of pondsoil.
The java ferns are still in their plastic pot, not sure if they stay in there, or go to one of the black water tanks. Fish are fine, i put in 20 young amano's (i couldnt get them bigger) to grow out to be transported to the big tank, they grow fast. The small shrimps that where in there are putting out shrimplets (some kind of mini japonica), i see them survive, so the fish are not going for those, or they have plenty hidingspots.

White cube 22062014 by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland

lovely little tank.  How much are the gobys digging?  I have some ready for my new scape but now im a little nervous about rock slide from digging in the gravel.... 
could the shrimp be simoni simoni?
http://ukshrimp.co.uk/caridina-species-profiles/sri-lanka-dwarf-shrimp-caridina-simoni-simoni


----------



## Edvet

You can see the shrimp in post #26, doesn't look the same for me, but hard to tell. (google mini japonica: i can't seem to find a species name or origin)
The Stiphodon do bury themselves under the stones, but in my case, sand and large river rocks/pebles i haven't encountered a problem. They seem to create some hideout under an edge, but don't move enough material to dislodge any of my stones. This might be due to the size of the stones (large) or the substrate (sand) which doesn't make it easy to do large excavations without falling "back".


----------



## Edvet

Noob video, still need to learn the focus system of that cam, and video is too long, Enjoy:


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Edvet, Another Superb Video Its like watching a slice of a stream in natureLove the Scape too  Ho great looking fish and hard working shrimp as well


----------



## Edvet

Thx.it's a learning proces


----------



## Edvet

Growth has been good:
white cube 24-11-14 by Edvet, on Flickr
(the colourmanagment on pics from this tank is hell, hence some artefacts, plants are clean there is no BGA in this tank even as the pic seems to show it)
I did manage to kill the snails and almost all shrimp. probably with an overdose of micro's. 2 amano's remain, will eventually add some more.


----------



## Edvet

20130928_152119 by Edvet, on Flickr
The amount of pondsoil i started with.


----------



## wick

Looks ace.Them plants have really taken off.
It takes a while for the roots to get a good anchoring into the dirt, and when they do,,they fly away!
What's the cyrpt at the back left? balansae?


----------



## Edvet

Thx, no balansae was in the back right, but it never took of. Left is some narrow leave javafern, stil in it's pot. Just there to have it ready if i want it on some wood or HMF.


----------



## Edvet

This tank has become a shrimp multiplying station:



 

Macropodium brasiliense:


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,





Edvet said:


> Macropodium brasiliense


Are they the off-spring <"of these">? 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet

Not directly. I had my first batch in a smaller tank, they did reproduce, but i killed them with to much feed ( i guess). These i got from a guy who bought from the same dealer original, he''s a shrimp guy and bred them too. I bought a batch from him ( mixed with all kind of smaller ones, cherry''s, black ones, blue ones, all low grade) and these have been reproducing too. Tank is full of plants so i find it hard to see, but if i shine a light at night i see at least a hunderd.
From that second batch i threw 10 large ones in the 400 gallon. I saw one two days ago, thats 3 months after i added them
Plan is to add large adults when i see enough of them.
But they were easy to breed.
The guy i got them of said "nobody" wants them because they are afraid they would attack (smaller) fish. I am not worried about that.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Going well so far ED? Regarding the Balansae, I tend to find they do most of their growing under the substrate for quite a while before they get going above. Once they have enough root system they are the perfect big plant for low tech. I've pulled them before thinking they were going no where just really small plants and the root structure was all over the tank. They just need time but once they get going they are a great texture plant. They don't throw out many new leaves often mind you but the ones they have will just keep growing and growing.


----------



## Edvet

ALIENS!!


----------



## Edvet




----------

